# LA VIKINGS FC Tryout and Clinic



## Nicky Holender (Jan 24, 2017)

LA Vikings Clinic and Tryouts!
Email nholender@yahoo.com and use code N1 or call 3232293724 for more info and ur first Clinic fee waved.


----------

